# clausing 5904 ?



## ed simmons (Mar 2, 2014)

found an clausing 5904 36"inch bed, ways good,holding tolerances ,minimal back lash, vari drive working great. only thing is no metric tread cutting,but I seen there is a conversion for it. any thoughts or comments ..thanks ed


----------

